# DynDNS adress gets to router managment



## DeafBong (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys,I have a problem and I need help,very fast.
I installed XAMPP,configured it,and got a DynDNS account.
It auto detected my IP adress and I got myself a hostname.

But,when I access it,router configuration opens up.
It is D-LINK DSL - G684T router,I use it normally.
How do I configure it so it skips the router and goes to the server I set up?
Port forwarding?
If so,how to do it?( I know where to go,but what to put in the fields?)


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!!

Hi,

I would recommend that you have a look at this from Portforward.com. It will give you directions on how to set up apache to work with your router. If you have any problems with the walkthrough just let us know.

Cheers!


----------

